# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Script pour office

## flow01

Bonjour tout le monde,

Quelqu'un sait-il comment je pourrais fermer un document Office via un script tout en enregistrant les documents office ouverts en cours ?

J'ai dj un dbut de rponse avec la commande tskill [nom_du_programme]

Merci de vos rponses !

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

Un script c'est vague, peux-tu prciser.

Philippe

----------


## flow01

Salut,

En fait je travaille en entreprise et jaurai besoin dun petit programme/script/commande qui puisse me fermer les applications office afin que le programme de sauvegarde puisse enregistrer les fichiers sur le serveur En effet, si un document est ouvert alors que la sauvegarde est lance, celle-ci ne se fera pas correctement.

Si quelqu'un a une ide...


Merci !

----------


## Dolphy35

Bonsoir,

Je rejoins Philippe, quel langage pour ce script ? VBS, BAT autre. Comment est-il lanc sur chaque poste distant ou bien un test depuis un serveur. Doit-il tester des fichiers cibls ou tous documents Office ouverts ?

Morgan  :;):

----------

